

How to Pay Independent Contractors - tadmilbourn
http://www.tiempoapp.com/blog/how-to-pay-independent-contractors

======
tadmilbourn
Wrote up a quick list of common sense actions that can help make the business
to contractor relationship run more smoothly. Relevant if you use any
contractors (especially if you have a whole team of them).

I'm interested in what the any of you in the HN community have done to make
these relationships run more smoothly. Or, the converse, what's gone poorly
and how would you avoid in the future?

